# 2008 Independent Fabrication Titanium Crown Jewel



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

I was patiently waiting to receive my bike until I composed my first posting, so here goes...

So, I hung up my road biking hat (or, err, helmet) back in 1986 and focused all my energy on mountain biking. All was going well until 2007 when I caught the bug again. Several of my friends are avid road cyclists and I forgot how much I enjoyed it, so I took the plunge and bought myself a brand new Independent Fabrication Crown Jewel SEC right off the floor. 

This bike performed perfectly well, and after a year of piling on the miles, I decided that I really wanted a bike that was custom built. One of my riding buddies that rides an IF Club Racer recommended Roy Cervantes from Grace Bicycles (http://gracebicycles.com). It's a bit of a trek to get out there, but I was told that he performs one of the best bike fittings around (he uses the Retul 3D Motion Capture system), so curiosity got the best of me. Roy is a great guy and really listened to what I wanted. I never felt rushed during the process. He's also very understanding as I'm known to change my mind midstream.  Anyway, after a 3 hour fitting, and a subsequent 3 month wait, I had a beautiful new bike. Here's what it looked like when it was delivered:

View attachment 148778


Roy transferred all of my parts from the IF CJ SEC, but wanted to upgrade a few things, specifically the stem, seat post and shifters. The IF CJ SEC came with the 7800 Dura Ace, and it has so few miles (looks brand new), but I really wanted the 2009 7900 STI levers. This meant I had to also replace the front derailleur (compatibility issue; thank goodness I was able to still use the rear derailleur), and I also needed a chain, so threw that in too.

I ordered the 7900 items last week and my local bike shop (Belmont Wheel Works) received them on Friday, so I dropped the bike off to have them installed. Just picked it up tonight, so here's what it looks like now:

View attachment 148784


View attachment 148780


View attachment 148781


View attachment 148782


View attachment 148783


View attachment 148785


View attachment 148786


View attachment 148787


View attachment 148788


View attachment 148789


View attachment 148790


View attachment 148791


View attachment 148792


View attachment 148793


View attachment 148794


View attachment 148795


View attachment 148796


I didn't have time to get in the saddle to try out the 7900 parts, but am hoping I can possibly manage the time later in the week...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*Here are the specs...*

Frame: Independent Fabrication Titanium Crown Jewel
Fork: Reynolds Ouzo Pro (all carbon)
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium SL
Tires: Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX
Pedals: Time RXS Carbon
Crankset/Bottom Bracket: 7800 Dura Ace
Chain: 7900 Dura Ace
Cassette: 7800 Dura Ace (12-23)
Front Derailleur: 7900 Dura Ace
Rear Derailleur: 7800 Dura Ace
STI Levers: 7900 Dura Ace
Handlebars: Ritchey Evolution WCS Carbon
Stem: Moots titanium
Headset: Chris King
Brakes: Zero Gravity Zero G Ti
Saddle: Sella Italia SLC
Seat Post: Kent Eriksen titanium
Weight: 16.5 pounds
Place of Origin: Somerville, MA


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Ouch. Hawt.:thumbsup:


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

That is a very nice bike! Just a question, is there an advantage to the sloping downtube? You seem to have enough seat post to have the downtube flat. I'm not sure about the advantages or disadvantages. It's super nice though. Make sure you tell us how it rides


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Looking good misterdp.:thumbsup: I'm really interested in your impressions of the 7900/7800 mix. My lbs was suggesting something similar.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

I like the bike for the most part. At the fitting, did you request the most possible seat post showing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

nice looking bike


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

Really nice build, that is one bad machiine. Nice job. Only thing I'd add in the future is to have IF paint the fork to match.


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

very nice bike.
how is wheelworks by the way? I'm in the area and have yet to check them out.


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

Sharp bike. Wheelworks is a great shop.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Were is the headbadge? Love my IF, the ride is second to none. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I like it, lots. 

I have a custom steel that I had built as a super-compact frame, mostly for s-and-giggles, but also just because I like the looks of compacts. Not everyone does, but I admire the rider who chooses to build his/her custom bike as such.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

BEAUTIFUL bike. I love the yellow. I also don't understand the sloping top tube haters, I think it makes bikes look more "sporty".


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Gosh, thanks for all the kind words and compliments. I’m elated that this bike is finally completed so I can start riding it again soon. I had surgery on my elbow back in August and it’s still somewhat problematic to cycle, but in the interim, I can focus on my other project, a Ted Wojcik.

To answer your questions::



iherald said:


> Just a question, is there an advantage to the sloping downtube? You seem to have enough seat post to have the downtube flat.





lampshade said:


> At the fitting, did you request the most possible seat post showing?


First and foremost, I like the way it looks. It’s a great climber and handles quite well, though I’m not as comfortable at higher speeds like I was on my steel Crown Jewel SEC. Anyway, the top tube angle is 12.6 degrees. When I sat down with Roy, after all the fitting information had been imported to the computer program, I was able to express my concerns about the geometry. In 2007, I had the unfortunate experience of having an extremely serious injury in my pelvis (not bike related). Not to go too much into detail, I wanted as much room between the top tube and me. Roy showed me several different configurations and I like this the most. This was the most I could get, and you can see the rear brake cable had to be custom routed on the top of the tube because of the extreme angle. It’s safe, and IF approved it, so I’m happy. And yes, it certainly is sporty looking!



Lance#8in09 said:


> Only thing I'd add in the future is to have IF paint the fork to match.


Actually, what I really want is a Black Sheep titanium fork. It’s really a nice looking fork. I have an order (handlebars, stem and seat post) for my Ted Wojcik currently en route to me, so I’ll check out the quality of their work and then make a decision. I’m thinking for whatever I do, painting it green to match the lettering would look really cool.



homebrew said:


> Were is the headbadge?


I really didn’t like the head badge all that much on my Crown Jewel SEC, so opted to forego that option. If I hadn’t painted the bike, I may have chosen to have it installed. 



sonic_W said:


> how is wheelworks by the way?


I really like Wheelworks, and generally visit the Belmont location. I’ve been going to them since 1988. They’re the only shop I trust with my bikes (locally; Roy @ Grace Bicycles is great also but he’s a bit of a drive). When I picked up this bike, they went over all the work and gave lots of information and instruction regarding the new parts. The tech actually ran after me as I was leaving to show me the special feature on the chain. Great service all around.



AFS said:


> I'm really interested in your impressions of the 7900/7800 mix. My lbs was suggesting something similar.


I’ve heard the shifting isn’t quite a crisp without doing the full conversion (crankset & rear derailleur), but it seems pretty nice to me so far. Will report more later when I can actually experience it on a nice long ride…


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice bike, but this thread won't be complete without someone commenting about the Moots stem and Erikson seatpost on an IF. 

Can't argue with any of them as individual choices, but there's some stripes-and-plaids thing happening here.  

My bike has an FSA crank, Shimano running gear, and Campy levers, so take this in the spirit intended.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

How sweat it is! Enough said.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

sick bike.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Nice. Nowt wrong with a sloping top tube.*

Actually there is if you over do it like I did a few years ago - yikes!!

Loving that IF, shame about the ShimaNO. Glad they've finally sorted their cable routing out, might have to move away from Campy and give it a crack.

You still MTB too or just on the road now?

That bike is crying out for some wicked Tune hubs, Niobium rims and CX Ray spokes!!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

fine steed indeed...


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Ummm...what's your addy and work schedule? Any dogs in the house? 

That's a beaut!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

epicxt said:


> Any dogs in the house?


you're gonna have to get by this fierce creature:

View attachment 148911


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

DannyBoy said:


> You still MTB too or just on the road now?


I enjoy both equally, and might even try cyclocross at some point. :thumbsup: I'm in the process of rebuilding my Ted Wojcik "Yo Teddy" and can't wait to finish that. My order from Black Sheep is scheduled to arrive via UPS tomorrow. I also picked up a mint condition 1992 Fat Chance Yo Eddy over the summer and completely updated my 1994 Rhygin Ra last year. Needless to say, I really love cycling...



DannyBoy said:


> That bike is crying out for some wicked Tune hubs, Niobium rims and CX Ray spokes!!


I will take these modifications under advisement.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> you're gonna have to get by this fierce creature:
> 
> View attachment 148911


Opens door. Enters.
Sees dog with horns.
Slowly backs up to door and quietly leaves.


----------



## terry (Jan 29, 2004)

*Mr. Pants*

Kudos on this and your Yo & Rhygin, all very nicely set up. Your story hit home to me in a lot of ways. I too, try to stay locally, I own a peter mooney and a seven. I did own a Rhygin road, one of the Metax tubed ones. Christian was a nice guy, not a great businessman, but i liked him. I wanted a Ra but he went under before I could get one and eventually bought a seven sola to replace my Bontrager Race. Both great singletrak bikes. I set up the sola with as much American made CNC'd stuff as i could find, too-including carumba cranks, precision billet brakes & levers. Anyway, best of luck to you, enjoy 'em all.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

danl1 said:


> ...commenting about the Moots stem and Erikson seatpost on an IF.


My comment is that the bike is a close to perfection as I have seen...from frame to superlative components. Clearly this bike was bred with love. 

Congratulations and enjoy this and your other dream bikes.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

adimiro said:


> My comment is that the bike is a close to perfection as I have seen...from frame to superlative components. Clearly this bike was bred with love.
> 
> Congratulations and enjoy this and your other dream bikes.


wow, thanks, such kind words! this is what I'm calling my "life" bike, so I wanted to build it up right...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

terry said:


> Kudos on this and your Yo & Rhygin, all very nicely set up. Your story hit home to me in a lot of ways. I too, try to stay locally, I own a peter mooney and a seven. I did own a Rhygin road, one of the Metax tubed ones. Christian was a nice guy, not a great businessman, but i liked him. I wanted a Ra but he went under before I could get one and eventually bought a seven sola to replace my Bontrager Race. Both great singletrak bikes. I set up the sola with as much American made CNC'd stuff as i could find, too-including carumba cranks, precision billet brakes & levers. Anyway, best of luck to you, enjoy 'em all.


thanks for the compliments. yeah, I really like supporting the local folks whenever possible and also like buying American made when I can. I just got my Black Sheep order (handlebars, stem, seat post), and last week got my custom Phil Wood hubs, both for my Ted Wojcik.

recently went on a Rhygin Reunion Ride and Christian was supposed to show up. was curious to meet the brains behind the bike, but he wasn't able to make it. he certainly has one hell of a reputation surrounding him. hopefully he'll be able to make the next ride. that being said, my Rhygin is my absolute favorite bike. it's an amazing northeast single-track bike. 

by the way, I'm envious you had a Rhygin road bike. I saw one on eBay earlier this year, but wasn't my size. how do you like your Peter Mooney? I see him and his work often whenever I'm over at Belmont Wheelworks. nice stuff...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sweet.

but i think you should really blink it and get the KC green annodized bits. that would be superdupersweet.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Great job, that's great looking bike. Not something you see on the road everyday....painted Ti is really the best of everything. I'd have to agree with the pimping out on some green annodized King parts.....or maybe just some green cable housings. That green computer looks great on there.

brewster


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

The absolute best thing about this bike is that you went the custom route and ended up with no spacers. Beautiful! If I had a dollar for every custom bike I've seen with 2cm of spacers...

Excellent choice.


----------



## raygunner80 (Oct 24, 2005)

beautiful bike, but i was under the impression that 7800 and 7900 where not at all compatible. hows the shifting?


----------



## terry (Jan 29, 2004)

*Mr. Pants*

in all honesty the rhygin road was good but not great. in fairness it was a little longer in the TT than i like and currently ride, but it was well made. eventually sold it because i just wasn't super happy with it. peter's the best to deal with-I met him when racing in the 80's and have had a mooney ever since.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Nice looking bike! Congrats. I bet it rides like a dream. I LOVE my Ti bike.

How do the Zero Gravity brakes work with the Dura Ace 7900 levers? I have heard that the throw is different on the 7900 levers and that it could cause problems with non-stock brakes. Is this true.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Want.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

weltyed said:


> sweet.
> 
> but i think you should really blink it and get the KC green annodized bits. that would be superdupersweet.





brewster said:


> Great job, that's great looking bike. Not something you see on the road everyday....painted Ti is really the best of everything. I'd have to agree with the pimping out on some green annodized King parts.....or maybe just some green cable housings. That green computer looks great on there.
> 
> brewster


dear god, do NOT put any ideas in my feeble brain!  even though the green highlights would look nice (luckily the IF computer came that way), I'm done with this beast and want to ride it soon! I still have a few green anodized parts on my Rhygin, so that counts, right?

View attachment 149397


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

team_sheepshead said:


> The absolute best thing about this bike is that you went the custom route and ended up with no spacers. Beautiful! If I had a dollar for every custom bike I've seen with 2cm of spacers...
> 
> Excellent choice.


again, thanks for all the kind words. y'all are super nice on this site.  

I actually would have liked the head tube a little shorter, but was advised against it, and am glad I actually listened for once. :thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

raygunner80 said:


> beautiful bike, but i was under the impression that 7800 and 7900 where not at all compatible. hows the shifting?





tyro said:


> Nice looking bike! Congrats. I bet it rides like a dream. I LOVE my Ti bike.
> 
> How do the Zero Gravity brakes work with the Dura Ace 7900 levers? I have heard that the throw is different on the 7900 levers and that it could cause problems with non-stock brakes. Is this true.


so, once I get the bike out for a nice long ride, I'll give you my impressions on these comments. it's been a tad too cold up here recently in the Boston area, and I've been bust finishing another project.

with the 7900 levers, you must change the front derailleur to a 7900, but can still use a 7800 rear. I was told I would benefit getting the 7900 crankset (and the rear derailleur for extremely accurate shifting), but will stick with the 7800 until I win the lottery. I don't race so I don't think I'll notice. quite honestly, I only updated to the new system because I hated those awful looking external shifting cables. anyway, I did a quick ride and it shifted fine. the front feels a tad different, though, but is quite nice.

also, I haven't heard anything about the aftermarket brake issue, and the Zero Gravity brakes worked beautifully with the 7800s. hoping that's that case with the 7900 levers...


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

Nice looking bike, I love IF frames. What is the weight all built up? 

Those Erickson seatposts are pretty slick looking too, nice touch.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*hey mr danger pants*

hate to be a pest. but that bike is worthy of high res images!!! love the dog.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> also, I haven't heard anything about the aftermarket brake issue, and the Zero Gravity brakes worked beautifully with the 7800s. hoping that's that case with the 7900 levers...



They don't work nearly as well with the 7900 levers. The redesign of the STI shape/innards changed the lever throw and cable pull. They don't play nice with the ZG calipers. 

I was a little miffed....but the 7900 brakes are absolutely fantastic. Blow the ZG's out of the water.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been looking at IF's website and am not certain which model you have. IF Jewel SEC, exactly what model is that?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

slide said:


> Nice looking bike, I love IF frames. What is the weight all built up?
> 
> Those Erickson seatposts are pretty slick looking too, nice touch.


It's 16.5 pounds. Yeah, I also like the Eriksen seat post. Very simple design. I just got a nice seat post from Black Sheep for my Ted Wojcik and have to say it's my favorite.




JacksonDodge said:


> They don't work nearly as well with the 7900 levers. The redesign of the STI shape/innards changed the lever throw and cable pull. They don't play nice with the ZG calipers.
> 
> I was a little miffed....but the 7900 brakes are absolutely fantastic. Blow the ZG's out of the water.


Well, to be honest, I haven't noticed any difference. Do you have this setup? Maybe it's because I'm a lightweight rider (140 pounds). I'm don't race either, so maybe that's why I'm not experiencing any incompatibility issues. Especially as dramatic as you describe. Also, Belmont Wheelworks had a 2009 bike with a complete 7900, which I hopped on for a brief spin, and didn't notice any difference to my bike.



dekindy said:


> I have been looking at IF's website and am not certain which model you have. IF Jewel SEC, exactly what model is that?


As the thread title states, I have a 2008 Independent Fabrication Titanium Crown Jewel. The bike I had previously was an Independent Fabrication Crown Jewel SEC.


----------



## hotshot (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrdangerpants,

Can you give a little more information about your 7800/7900 mix......I was wondering do you have any problems with the chain rubbing on the older 7800 stuff..front chain rings ..etc...since it says there is no trim adjustments....But I heard there is 1 click on the small ring..is this true? 
What kind of cassette are you running is 12/25, 11/23...etc....

How does the shifting compare going from the older 7800 shifters from small chain ring to big chain ring than trying it with the newer 7900 shifters..

So all you really need is just the shifters and the front derailer because it is wider? Do you need the newer 7900 chain too?

Rear shifting...does it feel the same as before?

Just trying to switch over with the least amount of components...

Thanks....


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

well done! IF's are some of the best bikes. Period! I'm jealous!

If it were mine i'd take the decals off the post and stem...i'd is a bit like owning an BMW with Audi Wheels and a Mercedes Grille. They all make awesome bits but not together on one rig.

Cheers!


----------



## njbiker66 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice IF and even better seat post:thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

hotshot said:


> I was wondering do you have any problems with the chain rubbing on the older 7800 stuff..front chain rings ..etc...since it says there is no trim adjustments....But I heard there is 1 click on the small ring..is this true?


No chain rubbing. You are correct, this is only one click on the small ring (2 positions). I don't remember what the 7800 was.



hotshot said:


> What kind of cassette are you running is 12/25, 11/23...etc....


12/23



hotshot said:


> How does the shifting compare going from the older 7800 shifters from small chain ring to big chain ring than trying it with the newer 7900 shifters..


I think I need to do some adjustments, but going back and forth between chain rings seems to be the same as with the 7800. Maybe a little less accurate, but again, I haven't made any adjustments since having them installed. I was told I would benefit by getting the 7900 crankset, but honestly, I'm not all that much of an expert to notice the difference. Possibly it would be better, but I'm not shelling out any more coin on this bike!!!!



hotshot said:


> So all you really need is just the shifters and the front derailer because it is wider? Do you need the newer 7900 chain too?


Yup, all you need are the levers & front derailleur. I had the chain installed as I was due. You don't need a 7900 chain for the upgrade. They do look cool though. Competitive Cyclist has a good graphical chart, if you visit their site.



hotshot said:


> Rear shifting...does it feel the same as before?


So far, I don't notice any difference, but I haven't ridden it all that long.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

haydos said:


> If it were mine i'd take the decals off the post and stem...i'd is a bit like owning an BMW with Audi Wheels and a Mercedes Grille. They all make awesome bits but not together on one rig.


I hadn't even thought of taking the decals off. I just put stuff on that I felt was good quality. I have a Moots seat post on my Rhygin and really don't like it all that much. Great design, though. The Eriksen is easier to adjust (for me) and that's why I selected it. I actually just bought a Black Sheep seat post (and stem & handlebars) for my Ted Wojcik mountain bike and like that seat post the best of the three.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

njbiker66 said:


> Nice IF and even better seat post:thumbsup:


thanks for the compliment!  I can't wait for spring to get it back out on the roads....


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*new saddle*

swapped out the SLC for an SLR I had hanging around. liking the look a bit more, and it's equally as comfy.

View attachment 152001


----------



## mjolnir2k (Sep 1, 2004)

Where can I find one of those Erikson seatposts??..I have googled until my fingers bled and no luck....

Sweet bike. Congrat's on having a beautiful new ride that will last a lifetime!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*ask and ye shall receive...*



mjolnir2k said:


> Where can I find one of those Erikson seatposts??..I have googled until my fingers bled and no luck....


http://www.kenteriksen.com/comp_seatpost.html

thanks for the kind words, too.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*7900 Lever Report*

So, it's spring and I was able to finally get real ride in recently (albeit short, as I'm primarily riding this right now), and was quite pleased with the new 7900 levers. The shifting is quite smooth. Downshifting seems like it just morphs into the next gear. Upshifting seems more accurate, too. Possibly the 7900 chain makes the shifting a bit better, too. Anyway, gratuitous photo:

View attachment 160927


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

How are the Zero gravity brakes working with the 7900 levers?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

AFS said:


> How are the Zero gravity brakes working with the 7900 levers?


I don't notice any difference between the 7900 and the 7800. The brakes are awesome with either. I live on the REALLY big hill, so they get tested every time I go out, and no issues as of yet.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

mrdangerpants, thanks for all the info on the 7900, it's been very useful.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Ughhhhhh BIke Envyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice ride*

I too like painted Ti bikes. Also good to hear your comments re: 7900 and 7800. Just curious, why no water bottle cage bosses?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

AFS said:


> mrdangerpants, thanks for all the info on the 7900, it's been very useful.


Sure. I'm not as eloquent as some when describing the intricacies of bicycle tuning, but try to convey it in simple terms.



lalahsghost said:


> Ughhhhhh BIke Envyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


 



boneman said:


> I too like painted Ti bikes. Also good to hear your comments re: 7900 and 7800. Just curious, why no water bottle cage bosses?


I haven't used a water bottle on like 15 years (or more). Once CamelBak came out, I was hooked and never turned back. I also like the cleaner look.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey! Nice bike! I just noticed you have the new Dura Ace 7900 shifters and the old Dura-Ace 7800 front and rear derailler. How is the shifting? Does it skip at all?


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

How come there's no Sterling sliver headbadge?....... did you specify/prefer the painted logo?

just askin'.....


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

rook said:


> Hey! Nice bike! I just noticed you have the new Dura Ace 7900 shifters and the old Dura-Ace 7800 front and rear derailler. How is the shifting? Does it skip at all?


Thanks!  As I mentioned in a recent post, the shifting is quite smooth and it seems more accurate than before. Kind of like just appears in the gear I want it to be in. The front doesn't seem to be too much different, but I don't take it out of the outer chainring all that often. The front derailleur is a 7900, which is required for the 7900 levers. I opted also for the 7900 chain, and really like it. I gather it assists in the quality of the shifting. And no, no skipping whatsoever.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

corky said:


> How come there's no Sterling sliver headbadge?....... did you specify/prefer the painted logo?
> 
> just askin'.....


I'm just not into the sterling silver head badge, as nice as it is. I really like their graphics, so opted for that. Plus, they deduct $100 off the price if you delete that item. :thumbsup: I'm currently having another IF made, a steel Deluxe (same frame color with a green suspension adjusted rigid fork), also with no sterling silver head badge.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*New Dura Ace 7900 Compatible Power Cam (Zero G)*

I was recently up on the Ciamillo Cycling web site and there was a link for the new Dura Ace 7900 compatible power cam. I have the Zero G so I e-mailed them and they said they'd send them out for free. Very nice! After a few hundred miles, I noticed a slight difference in braking (a bit poorer performance than with the 7800 levers), so this will probably rectify that.

Also, placed an order today for some FSA Wing Pro compact handlebars. They're alloy and wider (44 versus 40) than the Ritchey Carbon Evolution handlebars. Will take photos when everything is updated.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice bike. I have a steel IF MTB that I love very much. Eventually I intend to go TI with a CJ. I just put together a Gunnar Sport after a 12 year hiatus from owning a complete road machine.

I like the kit you've built on it. And that yellow is sweet. I like painted bikes in general.

Enjoy that sweet bike.
Bob


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Indyfan said:


> Nice bike. I have a steel IF MTB that I love very much. Eventually I intend to go TI with a CJ. I just put together a Gunnar Sport after a 12 year hiatus from owning a complete road machine.
> 
> I like the kit you've built on it. And that yellow is sweet. I like painted bikes in general.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm actually expecting my new IF Deluxe frame/fork to arrive this week (or so I am told it will be ready). I had it painted the same color as the Crown Jewel, though the fork is green, which matches the decals. I can't wait to get it! The paint is an older IF color called Tangerine Yellow, which really isn't yellow and more orange than anything. I wanted a creamsicle color, and this quite a perfect match. Definitely go with titanium as it's quite a nice smooth ride.  

Anyway, just installed some FSA Wing Pro Compact alloy handlebars. They're 44cm, wider than the 40cm Ritchey WCS Evolution Carbon bars, and I like the fit better. Ordered some Schwalbe Ultremo R 25c tires and those are en route. Was running 23c, and want a tad more cushion. The part for the brakes hasn't arrived either, so hoping that gets here in the next few days.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Got the new Dura Ace 7900 compatible power cam from Ciamillo Cycling a couple of weeks ago, but haven't had time to install it. Again, it was free so that was nice. I thought I would receive two, but am told only the front if needed. Once I install it, I'll post a review.

View attachment 167211


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*Anniversary*

Well, I've had this bike for exactly one year, and I made a few modifications in the past few weeks. First, I replaced the Ritchey Evolution carbon handlebars with some FSA Wing Pro Compact alloy handlebars. They 44cm (o-t-o) versus 40cm (c-t-c), and I like the wider stance. I really like the shape and the positioning is very comfortable. Secondly, I replaced the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX 23c tires with Schwalbe Ultremo R 25c tires. I wanted a little more cushion and like these a lot. They feel just as fast and they're light. Finally, today I slapped on a Terry Fly Ti saddle (made by Selle Italia) to replace the Selle Italia SLR. I was getting some numbness during long rides so I started looking around for a replacement. My friend has a couple of Terry saddles and really likes them, so I checked them out. I liked the Fly Ti because it has a nice sporty look and it got great reviews when it came to long-distance comfort. I took it out tonight for a short ride (15 miles) and it was really comfy. I need to get some more miles on it to gauge exactly how I like it, but man, it's awesome so far! I like the pattern, too.  

So, after a year I think I finally have it dialed in. I am thinking of having the fork painted green to match the decals. Ideally, I'd like to dump the carbon fiber fork and get an IF steel or Black Sheep titanium.

Oh, and I still haven't installed the new Dura Ace 7900 compatible power cam. Soon....

View attachment 171507


View attachment 171508


----------

